
Why Do We Need Data Science When We’ve Had Statistics for Centuries? - petethomas
http://blogs.wsj.com/cio/2014/05/02/why-do-we-need-data-science-when-weve-had-statistics-for-centuries/
======
pitiburi
So, so much ignorance in only one paragraph. It states that Statistics was
only able to understand what is going on now, while Data Science lets us make
predictions. And with Data Science we can now apply maths to softer
disciplines like Health Sciences.

I... I... I can't even answer, it's so frustrating...

~~~
DerpDerpDerp
I kept trying to write a reply to this, then I just gave up and upvoted your
comment.

If only there was some way to offer you a beer over the internet.

------
jamesaguilar
Like asking, "Why do we need software engineering when we've had computer
science for a century." They're not different things, in any meaningful sense.
Data scientists use statistics, combined with the power of computers, to make
computations that would have been difficult to do a century ago. But they
aren't different disciplines like this guy seems to think.

------
dj-wonk
How can we use data science to filter out articles like this? There are some
hapless people that read this kind of thing and believe it.

But seriously, we need to make an effort to promote a more accurate view. Who
are the journalists that get it?

